# Rhode Island Reds



## lifeonluber (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi. Brand new here and need some advice. About 3 weeks ago I noticed one of our Reds laying on the ground, making no attempt to move as I approached her. This was very odd. When I picked her up, I immediately noticed her belly was swollen, almost watery like and poop was all around her tail feathers. Unfortunately, she was gone the next day. Two days ago I have the same thing going on with another Red. Whatever it is seems to be affecting the Rhode Island Reds..for now. Any ideas, suggestions, has anyone else had this before? I forgot to mention we have several different breeds but no newcomers. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Scooby (Jun 24, 2018)

Sounds like ascites, which generally is from organ failure. Are all the reds related?


----------



## lifeonluber (Jun 25, 2018)

Scooby said:


> Sounds like ascites, which generally is from organ failure. Are all the reds related?


I think so. They all came from the same place. I thoroughly inspected her a bit ago. No maggots, underneath her vent area was globbed with yellowish poop. Her belly underside is swollen, very warm, red in different places and her comb is flopped over to one side, red on the bottom near her head and brownish on top. I washed off as much poop as I could and cut out what I couldn't with scissors. I have moved her completely away from the rest of the flock..i.e. the back porch. Thank you


----------



## lifeonluber (Jun 25, 2018)

I looked up ascites. It was also described as "water belly" which she feels like she's full of. Is this genetic, contagious, what can I do to help her and the rest of the flock. If letting her go (put her down. .I hate that phrase) is the best and most humane thing for her, I will. I do not want to see any animal suffer.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 24, 2018)

I think it's caused by infection in the reproductive organs?
Generally I cull sick Birds.


----------



## Scooby (Jun 24, 2018)

Ascites is generally the end product of something internal, whether it's from peritonitis, which is internal laying, followed by an infection, or from organ failure, they generally don't improve and I would recommend culling. It isn't contagious.

What are you feeding? Sometimes too much fat in the diet and not enough exercise can cause a predisposition to internal laying. If multiple birds are experiencing it over time I might think diet. It may also be something inherited if the birds are related.


----------



## lifeonluber (Jun 25, 2018)

We let her go to sleep yesterday. Inspecting the rest of the flock regularly now.


----------

